# ad/yieldmanager.com



## maorifulla

hi. how do i block the pop-up "ad/yieldmanager.com"


----------



## skate_punk_21

You have malware! Welcome to the club! :grin:

HijackThis logs are the weapon we use to dectect malware around here, so post a log please (instructions are at bottom) in the following forum!
before we can help you, please attempt the following, these will help us eliminate the easy spyware problems first, making 
the serious fix, as short as possible...

1: Please *download Ad-aware *http://www.download.com/3000-2144-10045910.html?part=69274&subj=dlpage&tag=buttonand install it if you don't have it already. Make sure it's the newest version and check for any updates before running it. Also go* Here *to download the plug-in for fixing* VX2 *variants. To run this tool, go into Ad-aware->Add-ons and select VX2 Cleaner. Then click Run Tool and OK to start it. If it's clean, it will say Status System Clean. Otherwise, you will have to click on the Clean button to remove the VX2 infection. Also make sure to customize the settings in Ad-aware at for better scan results. Run the scan and fix everything that it finds.

*Download* and install *Spybot S&D*. Run Spybot and click on the 'Search for Updates' button.Install any updates that are available.

Now click Mode menu and choose 'Advanced Mode'. Next click on *Immunize* to your left. Click the Immunize button (green cross) on top to Immunize your computer - you should do this each time there is an update. Now go to Tools->Resident and make sure that TeaTimer is checked. What this will do is monitor any system/registry changes and will ask you for permission to change any of these settings.

Now click on the 'Spybot-S&D' option on the top left to go back to the main screen. Next click on the 'Check for Problems' button. Let it run the scan. If it finds something, check all those in RED and hit the 'Fix Selected Problems' button. Exit Spybot. If you keep getting the DSO Exploit entries, even after you updated Windows and fixed them, then download the *Spybot DSO Exploit Fix *and install it over the current Spybot installation.


*Now the good stuff...*
Please* download HijackThis *http://www.greyknight17.com/spy/HijackThis.exe- this program will help us determine if there are any spyware/malware 

on your computer. Create a folder at C:\HJT and move HijackThis.exe there. Double click on the program to run it.

1. If it gives you an intro screen, just choose 'Do a system scan and save a logfile'.
2. If you don't get the intro screen, just hit Scan and then click on Save log.
*3. Post that log in the Malware Removal Forum (link below)*
http://www.techsupportforum.com/forumdisplay.php?f=50


----------



## maorifulla

cheers. just posted HJT log.
does this just remove the malware or does it remove AND block the malware


----------



## maorifulla

how about "casalemedia.com". how do you stop those pop-ups? are they spyware too?


----------



## skate_punk_21

Hijack This Doesnt do either, it provides us with a place to start removing the malware from your system.


----------



## maorifulla

ok. i see, so its a tool to identify spy/malware so it can be removed


----------



## maorifulla

so, how do i block the pop-up "ad/yieldmanager.com". how do i stop it from poping up. i know its malware, etc. i have all the progs to remove spy/,alware. i just want to know how to block it. my pop-up blocker doesn't block it. also, i use firefox.


----------



## Ried

We need to locate the source of the pop ups. Simply follow skate_punk_21's earlier instructions, and post your log using the link he provided. The Security Team will analyze your log and give further instructions.


----------



## maorifulla

are you talking about posting a hjt log? the last time i posted a log, regarfing this topic, they said it was clean. i will post another and see what happens


----------

